

Ruby Code Analysis Tools and Practices - dimazhlobo
https://speakerdeck.com/dimazhlobo/ruby-code-analisis

======
dimazhlobo
I'm sorry. English isn't my first language. I'm ashamed of that typo. But I
can't change title on speakerdeck because it will break links :(.

------
zxcdw
I know it's quite low but Analisis made me chuckle, sleep deprivation at it's
best.

------
mlitwiniuk
I did knew only few of them, so it's nice, someone covered this many tools.

